# is there the work there..?



## RachelH (Jul 14, 2008)

hi, im new to this site,we are living in uk at mo. just need little help...i am a hairdresser and may have a job out there..my hubbie is a tiler just wondered if there is work out there for him. we have lived and worked in spain for some time, i had no prob for work but hubbie struggled as there was loads of tradesmen and not much work....can any one help please?? also we have a son of 9, wondering on schooling...i was happy for the state system in spain as i think it is good for them to learn the cultures and language of the country they are living in....what do you think of the state system in cyprus...many thanks for reading my thread...


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Ceramic tiles are very popular in Cyprus but most seem to be laid during the construction process, however friends in Larnaca were looking for an English-speaking tiler for a job earlier this year and couldn't find one for love nor money. I suspect a reasonably priced self-employed English tiler could do well or even offering his services direct to smaller developers. You should be aware, wages are low in Cyprus. 

As regards State schooling, I have heard they give a good basic education without the frills and extras the government keeps imposing on our UK schools. There is also good support for non-greek speakers in both primary and secondary schools. I know several people who have put their children into local schools in my area and they are very satisfied.


----------



## julie evanson (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi have you taken the plunge, we are both hairdressers with a 14 yr old and a 7 yr old so want to make the move but am worried about the age of kids and if we can make a decent living, but love the way of life Paphos offers.


----------



## RachelH (Jul 14, 2008)

hiya julie, well........... yes we have... we re flying in on wednesdayand then it all starts...lol..im going to be working straight away.so no rest..!


----------



## julie evanson (Aug 14, 2008)

Will you be working gor your self or employed by someone?,What is the salary like?, Do you have children?, we looked a few years ago into relocating, it is allways work that makes me nervous, didnt seem to be able to find a wholesaler, didnt know if we could get hold of Wella etc for colouring, we know we wont make the same money as we do here but just hope the clients are out there, where will you be living.
Sorry about all the questions, Julie


----------



## RachelH (Jul 14, 2008)

morning, i ve got a job to go to when we arrive, try the yell pages(cyprus 1) i ve found wholesalers,yes you can get hold of wella no prob, and all the others...im lucky really as i ll be bringing home the same wage as the uk...after tax.(im not on a low wage here). we have a son (9) and going to be living in the peyia area, just sorted myself a car out, we are going to
try the state system, if he does nt settle then we ll pull him out, he is learning(attempting) greek at mo..id like to think i can do a bit of mobile also- always helps having the extra cash in..hubby is looking for tiling work or plastering, we are fully aware its hard and the wages are lower, worked and lived abroad so experienced the difference.still trying to pm you, think you have to have so many posts'under ya belt' before u can accept or attempt yourself...could be wrong..


----------



## julie evanson (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks for the reply, that is good to know that you can get all wholesale out there, we have an apartment in Peyia, so we may be able to meet up, we are coming over again in October for another week, we are more worried about our 14 yr old, dont know the best route around this one, but i think we are getting neare to making the decision, i really like Peyia, didnt think i would but the village is lovely, shame we cant get in touch as i have a contact for your husband, is there a way, can you pass on e.mail or anything.
Julie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

julie evanson said:


> thanks for the reply, that is good to know that you can get all wholesale out there, we have an apartment in Peyia, so we may be able to meet up, we are coming over again in October for another week, we are more worried about our 14 yr old, dont know the best route around this one, but i think we are getting neare to making the decision, i really like Peyia, didnt think i would but the village is lovely, shame we cant get in touch as i have a contact for your husband, is there a way, can you pass on e.mail or anything.
> Julie


Julie once you have made 5 good postings you will be able to send and receive private messages.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Julie I have just pm'd you. You now have enough posts to receive private messages.

Veronica


----------



## RachelH (Jul 14, 2008)

julie i ve pm d you...


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

*rach* said:


> julie i ve pm d you...


Hi Ratch,just to say all the best,see you are going to Payia,
lot of young familys there who send the kids to the greek school
Hope it all goes to plan,Right behind you
Tricia x


----------



## RachelH (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks, as you can see i ve changed from *rach* to RachelH..... bit of a mix up on user names.. yes flyin out early tomorrow, all my things have gone now, felt sorry for the removals(valentines), poor guy turned up we were in chaos...lol ...so to peyia we go!!! think im starting work on monday so not much time to chill and catch the rays(its raining ow as im typing!!)..but, thats what im out there to do...hubby been given afew contacts, s i ll let you know..bye for now.


----------



## clarep (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Rachel

Just wondered how things were going for you - we're coming out in October to try and find an apartment to rent and hopefully should be moving out in November - if everything goes to plan LOL!!!

Clare


----------

